# '68 Screaming Eliminator



## Demzie (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, the Simplex Shifter and Green seat ended up on something else,. And as some of you have seen, the Evan's Action fork has ended up for sale (pending),. So I decided to start and now nearly finish my first Muscle Bike instead of the Elgin Curve Mast project. 
I love those frames but they're just too awkward to work with without period correct parts..

This on the other hand basically came together like a Kit.




I need to LED the light as it was intended for use with a generator.,

Adjust the rear of the seat and sissybar to come together a bit more,.

Find another front fender and hopefully an original paint fork, a decent Eliminator Mark 1 guard,.

Hook up the 5 Speed,.

Add a little black leather to the bars for grip,.

Extend the shifter handle (and swap the handle) by about 2ft..

Change the Chain Ring from this original 1972 Schwinn Mag style ring (undecided on replacement, but I have ideas),.

Okay..so I have some stuff to do..


Erin


----------



## MuscleBikeNut (Dec 11, 2020)

I LIKE IT !  Now wrap those bars.


----------



## Demzie (Dec 11, 2020)

MuscleBikeNut said:


> I LIKE IT !  Now wrap those bars.



Thanks!
I like the balance of all the chrome, I was thinking a partial wrap right at the hand holds in black leather to keep that Equality in colors and still maintain that unusual and unexpected detail. 

Erin


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 26, 2021)

Rad. Nice Coop decal.


----------



## Demzie (Feb 20, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Rad. Nice Coop decal.



Thanks Mate, I've got this one on the other corner now, and the proper wedge guard on it finally. Still more to do, but it's coming along..

Erin


----------



## Demzie (Oct 17, 2021)

Thought it a little overdue for an update. 
After a little Himmin and Hawin on Feebay to rationalize the price, I caved and picked up the correct guard.
After mounting it, I straightened the seat out a little more and tacked on the pegs just for a little funky flair. I thought with the 5sp, Id also use a Purple derailleur but it hasnt yet come to fruition. 

Still hunting another fork and front fender. 

(I know, I know.. wrap the bars 😂)

Erin


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 27, 2021)

Demzie said:


> View attachment 1498008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Erin, i have one of these bikes and mine too came with out a chain guard.. I found one of the short round 16x20 Screamer guards off fee bay and was going to try and re due the whole bike as the O.G. paint is all but gone.. Looking god so far... Razin... P.S. was this bike up at Old Skool bikes in Green Bay this past summer? I've seen this  bike before...


----------



## Demzie (Dec 28, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Erin, i have one of these bikes and mine too came with out a chain guard.. I found one of the short round 16x20 Screamer guards off fee bay and was going to try and re due the whole bike as the O.G. paint is all but gone.. Looking god so far... Razin... P.S. was this bike up at Old Skool bikes in Green Bay this past summer? I've seen this  bike before...



Yeah, I worked on some of it there as well as home. 
Access to a bigger space than my residence was beneficial given where this project began. 
Its home with me.now, but its for sale. 

-Erin


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 30, 2021)

Demzie said:


> Yeah, I worked on some of it there as well as home.
> Access to a bigger space than my residence was beneficial given where this project began.
> Its home with me.now, but its for sale.
> 
> -Erin



So what are thinking of asking price? Thanks Erin...


----------

